# help,i am stupid,(well first boat anyway)



## shadow (Jul 6, 2008)

When charging the battery it was on charger for an hour but only went to just under 5 amps,what is wrong if anything?or do i just not know what i am doing


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2008)

What kind of charger is it? What kind and how old is the battery? :-k


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jul 6, 2008)

What is your voltage and more importantly, how does your battery perform under load. The first and easiest thing to do is check your battery with a meter, get a voltage reading, then take it to get it tested at auto zone or somewhere similar. If the battery is good, look at your charging system.


----------



## shadow (Jul 12, 2008)

Figured it out guys =D> first boat ownership at age 37 sure makes a guy feel dumb #-o


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 12, 2008)

shadow said:


> Figured it out guys =D> first boat ownership at age 37 sure makes a guy feel dumb #-o



Glad you got it fixed. 8) 

Don't feel bad, I waited until I was 50 to get the first boat :wink:


----------

